# Has anyone used shirts.io ? Any reviews ?



## ace9000 (Sep 4, 2013)

Has anyone used the t-shirt printing and fulfillment services of shirts.io ?
Any reviews on quality and service ?


----------



## ApparelDeals (Aug 23, 2013)

Shirts.io is the complete custom apparel fulfillment solution


----------



## VaughnIndustries (Oct 8, 2013)

I was wondering the same thing. They have a recommended app on Shopify. Anyone out there have any feedback for https://www.shirts.io/ ?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Check into ooshirts since they are the owners of the service.


----------



## bilet69 (May 13, 2010)

OOShirts is/are the middle man, They do Not print any shirts, they only send work to printers around the country. We know this because we were a supplier for them.


----------



## inked1625 (Dec 18, 2014)

When they don't print... I don't know how they was back end for Teespring. why they want to fake this way : https://www.shirts.io/capabilities/ ??


----------



## g.lupo (Aug 20, 2007)

Ooshirts dorado printing themselves


----------



## bilet69 (May 13, 2010)

OOshirts is IOshirts & OOShirts is in Berkley, California... they up until last summer did not print anything in house only outsourced all items to print shops. pretty simple to use a facility show up take some pictures and say it is yours. We know this, because we used to be named as one of their locations.


----------



## ShirtHub (Jul 4, 2011)

Thanks for the info


----------

